# Shrimps and Snails



## Char (24 Jul 2009)

Hi - I am just about to start setting up a complete new tank.  I have never kept inverts before and wondered what would be best to keep with Discus in soft water.  Up to now I have only used bristlenoses to keep algae at bay.  I do occasionaly have to med the Discus which I know kills snails . Can i take them out for a day or two and put back in when the meds have dissapated?????


----------



## rawr (24 Jul 2009)

I think Discus are okay with fully grown shrimp, but someone will have to confirm that. Amano shrimp should be alright in any case. 

On the snail front, Nerites come in a lot of pattern/colour variations and are quite easy to keep - again not sure how they would cope with Discus though.


----------



## Sye Davies (24 Jul 2009)

char,

i am guessing you treat the discus with kusuri wormer plus on a regular basis.

trust me, you do not need to do this. it is marketing which is making people do it.


----------



## Char (24 Jul 2009)

Hi Thanks for the repies - I only worm once every 6 months or so if the fish start to look at all peeky!  I was wondering if shrimps and snails would be OK in the softer water and higher temps.  I am setting up a complete new tank, current tank mates are corys, bristlenoses and hatchets.


----------



## amy4342 (24 Jul 2009)

I've kept a shoal of 6 Discus with Cherry shrimp no problems before, until I added another 3, and one seemed to recognise the cherry shrimp as a snack. Once he started, the others quickly cottoned on, so no more cherry shrimp there! I tried Amano's thinking they were bigger, but that didn't seem to make a difference. Maybe, if the shrimp are already established in the tank before the Discus are added, they might stand a chance? Worth a try I would have thought.


----------



## amy4342 (24 Jul 2009)

Oh, forgot to add - shrimp and snails are extremely intolerant of Copper, which is a large additive in wormers, so you won't be able to add shrimps or snails at all if you are planning on worming them. I don't worm my Discus at all, and I don't have a problem.


----------



## mr. luke (27 Jul 2009)

Snails are a no go, they NEED alkaline water longterm


----------



## Egmel (3 Aug 2009)

Snails are also a no-go if you're using any flubendazole based wormer, it sticks around in the water for ages, I tried what you're suggesting and kept my MTS out for a couple of weeks, they all died when I added them back in


----------

